# Need a wiring diagram for a 1997 Nissan sentra



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey im trying to install a performance chip but im not 100% sure where the iat is. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyone I know someone has to have this diagram!!!!! 


Someone please help.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2003)

What kind of perfomance chip is it? I may be able to help you research where the diagram is, I suppose it probably somewhere on the Internet...


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

*reply*

its a intake air temp chip. it tells the car im taking in cold air all the time.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Rathi134,

You just wasted your money on nothing. That's not going to do very much for you. The only way to recieve performance is by actually installing a Cold Air Intake on your car. Trust me on this.


----------

